# Code for low battery and needs replacement



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 15, 2012)

So a patient's battery is getting low and needs to be replaced. I'm new to this situation. How do we code this?

Patient has a Vagal Nerve Stimulator and the battery is getting low. Just need to replace the battery is all.

Thank you.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 15, 2012)

*Vagal stimulator*

You would use V53.02 or V53.09 as primary Dx, and whatever condition the patient had the device placed for as the secondary Dx.


----------

